

It's time to support Wikipedia people! Go! Now! - sp4rki
https://payments.wikimedia.org/index.php/Special:PayflowProGateway?_cache_=true&uselang=en&masthead=none&form_name=TwoColumnLetter5&text_template=2010/JimmyLetterA&language=en&utm_source_id=18&utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=100test1110&utm_source=2010_testing50_1step&country_code=PA

======
ChristianMarks
Gee, some sock puppet wreaking havoc on Wikipedia induced some Wikipedia
administrator to block thousands of IP addresses, one of which my home IP
address (at least it was within the banned block). I'll gladly donate once
they lift the ban.

------
jimfl
I just donated $50USD.

